
Ask HN: How do you deploy your applications? - capableweb
Most people seem to be using Kubernetes these days, but seems way too big for small to medium-sized business. What are the rest of you doing when you deploy your applications? Using dedicated &#x2F; VPS &#x2F; cloud? Containers &#x2F; Binaries &#x2F; JAR files? Using anything like Terraform, Ansible, Puppet or the like?
======
stephenr
For my current “major” client (largely a php mvc app) it runs on a “cluster”
of Linode VPS, aiming for no spof within that DC (next step for HA will be a
duplicated setup in another DC/location/vendor)

As for process, all node types (balancer, db/redis, web/app/util) are
configured via a shell script combined with a series of config files and
overrides based on environment/role (which is also called via packer to pre-
provision a vagrant base box image) all stored in a separate git repo.

Actual deployments of new application code currently occur via DeployBot.

